# Survivor - Suggestions for Future Seasons



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's some of my thoughts to spice up future seasons of Survivor:

I'd like to see an Armed Forces versions. Four teams; Army, Navy, Air Force & Marines. Contestants would have to be active duty (might be a bit hard to swing that thought), reserves or discharged in the last 4 years. I think this would make for one rock'en season. Wouldn't be any Cirie's (aka, weaklings) in this season.

A better international Survivor would be neat. Americas, Europe, Asia & Australia.

A Survivor x2 would also be pretty cool. They've had seasons that start with 4 tribes, but this would be different. Still start with four tribes, A, B, C & D. Make the tribes just a bit smaller to start, 6-8 each. Tribes A & B are playing against each other, as are C & D. A/B don't know about C/D & vice versa. Let them play along, then when they have fed amongst themselves, down to the final 4 or 5. Drop a second merge bomb on them. :eek2: The scramble to reforge alliances would be amazing. Would work great with either the Armed forces or International group.

If they continue on the Hidden Immunity Idol path, I'd like to see them go back to allowing the holder to use the idol after the vote.

-OR-

Go to tribal council immediately after each and every immunity challenge. Better have a game plan before the challenge, might not hurt to have a plan B either. :lol: 

Thoughts?


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

RobertE said:


> Go to tribal council immediately after each and every immunity challenge. Better have a game plan before the challenge, might not hurt to have a plan B either. :lol:


I think that would make for more spread out votes, might be fun.

I'm hoping for more varied locations, I know they might have to supply more clothing, but how about someplace cold. I think Siberia for the cold, or go the other way and do the Sahara.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

cadet502 said:


> I think that would make for more spread out votes, might be fun.
> 
> I'm hoping for more varied locations, I know they might have to supply more clothing, but how about someplace cold. I think Siberia for the cold, or go the other way and do the Sahara.


They're not going to HD to put MORE clothes on everyone.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd like to see them get rid of Probst, or at least make him come up with new lines.

If he goes away during tribal council to "tally" the votes, how come when he comes back they're not "tallied"?

"come on in guys"
"worth playing for?"
etc.
etc.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> They're not going to HD to put MORE clothes on everyone.


Then how about *Survivor - Really big sauna!*


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Probt's lines are not his own - they're as scripted as Trebek on Jeopardy. In fact, he was great on Rock and Roll Jeopardy, but is very stale on Survivor.

Seeing how the show has jumped the shark, they need to do a show in the USA's most dangerous neighborhood - wherever that may be. Now THAT would be interesting.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

The problem with the Sahara - like Africa - is we want to see them miserable, but not starving. They had nothing to try to find to eat in Africa. And Survivor: Parka fails for the same reason above, a lack of eye candy. 

All Stars was cool - like to see that again. Don't do families or pairs like Amazing Race did.

Still my favorite Reality show...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I say put all 16/20 of them in one camp. Make sure there is plenty of food, but that you need to work for it.

Then before each challenge, have them draw colored stones from a bag and that is the "tribe" for that challenge. If there are an odd #, one stone says "excile" and that person goes to EI and doesn't participate in the challenge.

So you would get a different group going to TC every week, so you would really have to build your alliances carefully as you might not have them at a TC.

And add in RoberE's idea to go straight to TC after the challenge and you would have lots of twists and turns.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Here's some of my thoughts to spice up future seasons of Survivor:
> 
> I'd like to see an Armed Forces versions. Four teams; Army, Navy, Air Force & Marines. Contestants would have to be active duty (might be a bit hard to swing that thought), reserves or discharged in the last 4 years. I think this would make for one rock'en season. Wouldn't be any Cirie's (aka, weaklings) in this season.
> 
> ...


Hope you patened that idea.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I would love to see Survivor: Siberia or Survivor: Alaska in the dead of winter. It won't happen for three reasons: 1) Not enough daylight; watching most of the show in infrared would not be fun; 2) The cold temperatures would wreak havoc with the camera equipment; and 3) Not enough exposed skin, which could hurt ratings.

Aside from that, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. How can you top the shockers that have happened this season?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep,the cold would wreak havoc on their new HD cameras for next season !


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> How can you top the shockers that have happened this season?


Get more dumb people.:lol:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Where's the reality show where one is rewarded for getting along with other people and cooperating for a common goal? Instead we celebrate scheming and backstabbing. 

Put a fork in it for society's good.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

njblackberry said:


> And Survivor: Parka fails for the same reason above, a lack of eye candy.
> .


I don't think you give the public enough credit. How many pre-pubescent 15 year old boys make up the Survivor audience?

I can't imagine anyone over 21 is actually watching because of that (unless perhaps they're 40 year old virgins).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Survivor: Celebrities


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

HDG said:


> Survivor: Celebrities


Ugh. Those are the worst when reality shows resort to that.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think you give the public enough credit.


Look at the number of reality shows with multiple women/one man. From The Bachelor on down. Of course sex sells. And I am positive that ratings for Survivor: Cold Climate would stink.

Gabon fits the warm weather bill.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

njblackberry said:


> All Stars was cool - like to see that again. Don't do families or pairs like Amazing Race did.


The first one sucked in my opinion and I sure hope they don't do a second one for the following reasons.

1) THese type of games don't play well the second time around. Too many perceptions and people are not has hungry for the prize.

2) They do a loosy job of picking All Stars..

3) Personally I find it boring watching the same people compete.

As for what I think they should do...

Agree the idol should have much more power. Should be a get out of jail card not a should I play it now are wait while a huge target is painted on my back.

More balance in picking the cast. Stop with the formula and pick 16 people that really are wanting to play the game from a stratigic or strength position. Given Strength people have a huge target on their back coming in make the playing field more level and stop with the Kathern and Chet types...

Stop feeding them.. One of the things that made survivor good was that food was an issue.. It definitely is not anymore.. They need to put that back into the game.

Make the challanges more physically demanding. Anyone remember that challange with the huge ball seasons back. that challange kick everyone's butt.. it was great to watch and it was a great challange....

I am sure I will come up with more.. but right now I need to call it a night... Great thread.. be intrested in hearing where others think the tweaks should be.... My guess is none will be made because this was the best one since the first "according to the show" so I am sure they will keep things status quo.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Part of the issue with acold cliamte is the fact that with everyone all bundled up the challenges would not be very physical. 

Also, the risk of frostbite is too great sitting outside all day.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Family Survivor? Four families of 5 would be interesting. Would a parent eat their young?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

#1 way to boost ratings....

stop BLURRING out the good stuff!


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

No more gimmicks - lets get back to the basics of the show: "outwit, outplay, outlast."

With that said - no more food rewards, no flint, no chickens. They can have basic tools like a hatchet, bucket, pot, and maybe fishing line. Lets get a bunch of people with some actual survival skills and see how they manage both setting up a tribe and playing the game.

I'm sick of the puzzles that dont take any thought and standing still challenges.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I want them to go back to choosing between keeping a vehicle or giving it away in hopes of jury votes.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

jhollan2 said:


> No more gimmicks - lets get back to the basics of the show: "outwit, outplay, outlast."
> 
> With that said - no more food rewards, no flint, no chickens. They can have basic tools like a hatchet, bucket, pot, and maybe fishing line. Lets get a bunch of people with some actual survival skills and see how they manage both setting up a tribe and playing the game.
> 
> I'm sick of the puzzles that dont take any thought and standing still challenges.


Lets come up with a way whereby you really really want to vote our the weakest and not have these seasons where people with no skills or ability to win challenges skate threw the whole show. I have ALWAYS hated that about the show.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

On that note..... It would be great for a season of all physically strong people.. that way.. that huge target they wear would be gone. Heck I would even look forward to a season with "Physically Strong" people who got the premature boot.... There is a lot to choose from.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

The early immunity challenges (for the whole tribe) could be reaching a development for the camp - like building a shelter, collecting x amount of drinking water etc per person. You would have to vote out the weakest if you ever wanted to win a team challenge because the requirement to win would be in relation to how many people there are.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> On that note..... It would be great for a season of all physically strong people.. that way.. that huge target they wear would be gone. Heck I would even look forward to a season with "Physically Strong" people the premature boot.... There is a lot to choose from.


American Gladiators does survivor... hmm...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jhollan2 said:


> The early immunity challenges (for the whole tribe) could be reaching a development for the camp - like building a shelter, collecting x amount of drinking water etc per person. You would have to vote out the weakest if you ever wanted to win a team challenge because the requirement to win would be in relation to how many people there are.


One trend that I am finding very annoying is people are wanting to vote out the strong early and early. Here you are in Team mode week one and you boot one of your strongest players... Just to me does not make sense and given that the challanges seem to me are getting less physical this might be a reaction to how people are voting. To me.. they should keep them strong.. make them even harder and if people want to do that so be it and eventually you are left with 2 week people that will be used as pawns by the other side.

One thing I thought about is throw some challanges in where there is no TC.. You come in last you go home... Heck.. start with a bigger cast and throw some of those challanges in to pick of the weak folks.. Heck if you did this during team challanges and if your team lost the weakest link was going there would be a huge incentive to keep teams strong. Personally I think that incentive of keeping teams strong has been very watered down.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TomH said:


> Ugh. Those are the worst when reality shows resort to that.


17 seasons on ... it wasn't as much a request as it was a prediction.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> On that note..... It would be great for a season of all physically strong people.. that way.. that huge target they wear would be gone. Heck I would even look forward to a season with "Physically Strong" people who got the premature boot.... There is a lot to choose from.


Thats why I'd love to see a SEALS vs Marines Force Recon, or Army Rangers.

These guys have been trained already for survivor. Eat bugs, no problem. Act like Spiderman to climb that tree to get a coconut, no problem. They won't need food handed to them. They can actually build a shelter. They can hunt/fish. They can start fires on their own. Talk about having one kick ass season. Nothing like having 20+ crazy strong Type A personality on an island.

Survivor as gritty as it gets.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

HDG said:


> 17 seasons on ... it wasn't as much a request as it was a prediction.


The only thing worse than doing another Survivor All-Star in my opinion would be to do a Celebrity Survivor with B, C, and D level celebrities.. UGH!!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> The only thing worse than doing another Survivor All-Star in my opinion would be to do a Celebrity Survivor with B, C, and D level celebrities.. UGH!!


What about a B list Celebrity Survivor crossover with When Sharks/Animals Attack"?

Would add a whole new level of being voted off the island. :eek2: :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> The only thing worse than doing another Survivor All-Star in my opinion would be to do a Celebrity Survivor with B, C, and D level celebrities.. UGH!!


LOL ... agree.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I would like to see "*SURVIVOR Tora Bora*" which would be filmed in HD in lovely Afghanistan.It would feature 20 of the world's most infamous dictators or terrorists divided up into 2 tribes.It would include;Ahmadinejad,Fidel Castro,Saddam Hussein,Osama Bin Laden,Victor Hugo Chavez,Kim Jong-il, and other scum vs history's dictators like Hitler,Stalin,Pol Pot & Idi Amin and so on.There would be all sorts of challanges to make IED's ambushes,target shooting,and Jihads.And the losing team would have to go to Tribal Council where someone will be shot !
Now that would draw a huge audience ! Sorry folks I just couldn't pass on that one.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> The only thing worse than doing another Survivor All-Star in my opinion would be to do a Celebrity Survivor with B, C, and D level celebrities.. UGH!!


But I like it when they throw in former semi-famous people like Hogeboom and the astronaut and Penner (although he says he is a writer, he had a good-sized part in the movie Down Periscope with Kelsey Grammer).

But yes, nothing but celebs would suck.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I would like to see "*SURVIVOR Tora Bora*" which would be filmed in HD in lovely Afghanistan.It would feature 20 of the world's most infamous dictators or terrorists divided up into 2 tribes.It would include;Ahmadinejad,Fidel Castro,Saddam Hussein,Osama Bin Laden,Victor Hugo Chavez,Kim Jong-il, and other scum vs history's dictators like Hitler,Stalin,Pol Pot & Idi Amin and so on.There would be all sorts of challanges to make IED's ambushes,target shooting,and Jihads.And the losing team would have to go to Tribal Council where someone will be shot !
> Now that would draw a huge audience ! Sorry folks I just couldn't pass on that one.


Jack Bauer would be a GREAT host for that one.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I would like to see "*SURVIVOR Tora Bora*" which would be filmed in HD in lovely Afghanistan.It would feature 20 of the world's most infamous dictators or terrorists divided up into 2 tribes.It would include;Ahmadinejad,Fidel Castro,Saddam Hussein,Osama Bin Laden,Victor Hugo Chavez,Kim Jong-il, and other scum vs history's dictators like Hitler,Stalin,Pol Pot & Idi Amin and so on.There would be all sorts of challanges to make IED's ambushes,target shooting,and Jihads.And the losing team would have to go to Tribal Council where someone will be shot !
> Now that would draw a huge audience ! Sorry folks I just couldn't pass on that one.


Jack Bauer would be a GREAT host for that one:ROTFLOL


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Two words: Survivor Topless


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

A thought I had was "the Ultimate Revenge". 

Person who is voted off that week at tribal council instead of going home is sent to exile Island where they have a chance to get back in the game by defeating the person to exile island in some type of competition. The person who returns from exile island is given immunity for that week (while the other goes home)

As always, the winning tribe chooses someone from the losing tribe to go to exile island. When it gets down to individual competitions, the person who finishes last is automatically chosen. 


This would really change the strategy of the game. Alliances for the most part would be a thing of the past. Lies, backstabbing and brown nosing would would extend itself to new heights.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Jack Bauer would be a GREAT host for that one:ROTFLOL


I hate to ask,but who is Jack Bauer ?

I was actually thinking of Jeff Probst just pulling a .9 mm out of his khakis and saying "the tribe has spoken" and he blows their brains out !


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I hate to ask,but who is Jack Bauer ? I was actually thinking of Jeff Probst just pulling a .9 mm out of his khakis and saying "the tribe has spoken" and he blows their brains out !!!


The star of 24.

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Also getting a player who's been voted out back into the game somehow would be a nice idea.That would add a new dimension to the game.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Michael,I am not too familar with him.I just know him as the voice on the telephone in the move Phone Booth & the preceeding voice just before a NHL game on Versus.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Thats why I'd love to see a SEALS vs Marines Force Recon, or Army Rangers.
> 
> These guys have been trained already for survivor. Eat bugs, no problem. Act like Spiderman to climb that tree to get a coconut, no problem. They won't need food handed to them. They can actually build a shelter. They can hunt/fish. They can start fires on their own. Talk about having one kick ass season. Nothing like having 20+ crazy strong Type A personality on an island.
> 
> Survivor as gritty as it gets.


thats the best idea i have heard. that would be a great season


----------

